# 2011 Special Operations Forces Industry Conference



## Florida173 (May 17, 2011)

The SOFIC is going on right now.  Started today and will be there for tomorrow and Thursday.  Interesting to see what the industry is developing for the SOF community and if anyone is in the area you should check it out.  If you go in uniform or have a SOCOM badge you can get in for free, otherwise I believe it is $500 for the three day event.  Maybe less since it has already started.  I was able to pick up some swag from some of the vendors and sat in with the four Generals in charge of each of the component's SOF.  Interesting hearing LTG Mulholland and Lt Gen Wuster talk about there needs and wants.  I didn't see VADM McRaven, but he was suppose to be there.

http://www.ndia.org/meetings/1890/pages/default.aspx


----------

